# Missing Attachments



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SOTW forum was upgraded yesterday from vBulletin 3.6.8 to 3.6.9.
I am completing the migration by moving currently all the old attachments.
Hang in there,

- Harri
______________________________--

_at Midnight in GMT+2:_ All attachments should be now migrated.
Please post here if you see something missing.


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

I've missed some in the marketplace :
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=82182

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=80276

it indicates there is an image, but I can't see a thing. I've also noticed that with some other attachments, it opens up a new window, but I don't see a thing. (that was somewhere with this post : http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showpost.php?p=785558&postcount=40 )

But now, it doesn't even open up. So I guess not all problems with the attachments are solved yet?


----------



## hgiles (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, I thought Harri was missing *his* attachments!


----------

